
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS optimised for security, multi-cloud, containers and AI - panarky
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/26/ubuntu-18-04-lts-optimised-for-security-multi-cloud-containers-ai
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

------
vfulco2
Too bad the thing remains so freaking buggy. I have to reboot every 3-4 hours
after years of 12.04-17.10 running for days, weeks even. I would pay to get
stability back!

